

The Problem With "Warby Parker for X" - jamiequint
http://jamiequint.com/warby-parker-for-x

======
antr
There is a bigger trend that the article omits: the internet has become
mainstream enough for "anyone" to open an online store, and best thing is,
this is great for consumers.

Not every internet business needs to have an "innovative business model", but
these businesses can still be highly profitable just by selling a
product/service that people want.

Take German bicycle manufacturer Canyon (www.canyon.com). They are a direct-
to-consumer business, they sell bicycles which have been around for over 100
years, and they are wildly profitable. Still, their business model is not
innovative.

This article comes across as very negative towards people who want to start an
online business, but the reality is that the internet is what electricity was
to the second industrial revolution.

~~~
jamiequint
Author here, the article is not meant to come out against starting a business.
The point is that the for physical products (at least apparel) there is not
much leverage to be gained from being online rather than offline so your
differentiator has to be something other than "its X but online!"

------
Frisette
There were a number of online eyewear stores that sold online only direct-to-
consumer glasses before Warby Parker in the “upscale” price range of $100
GlassesUSA.com (2007), ~ 45% of SKUs are private label Glassesshop.com (2004),
~ 90% SKUs are private label

and many more online stores that sold even cheaper private label RX eyewear:
zennioptical.com (2007), 100% SKUs PL, price range $6-45 Eyebuydirect.com
(2005), 90% SKUs PL, price range $6-45 39dollarglasses.com (2000), 100% SKUs
PL, price $39-109

So, at least part of your argument is unjustified. The guys at Warby Parker
created a very unique product perceived at the edge of cool/”retro-
intellectual” / boutique-quality / affordable / with a noble mission. That was
unique.

~~~
jmover
For ecommerce, you can't just create a product that solves a problem (Low cost
glasses), you also have to create a successful brand. Stand for something more
than just a product (or what you're selling). That's why Warby Parker is so
successful, because they carefully cultivated a brand while solving a huge
problem in a market. That brand affinity is a piece of what they are selling
you and what consumers are latching on to (in addition to the fact that they
are saving you hundreds of dollars on your eye glass purchases).

Product alone isn't sustainable for the future of ecommerce. This is why I
don't think niche ecommerce businesses like Dollar Shave Club / Harry's
(shaving) and HelloFlo (Tampons) are sustainable and scalable in the long run.
Is it really that big of a problem they are solving and can you really build a
brand around it?

------
thetrumanshow
Interesting article, but tangentially (heh) ... if anyone wants to get into
the "DollarSockClub" business with me, I'm so effing tired of buying packs of
expensive socks.

Is it really that hard to source and deliver quality socks at a reasonable
price?

Maybe it is.

~~~
jgrahamc
Why do you need so many socks that a sock delivery service is necessary?

I imagine I buy socks about once a year (max).

~~~
thetrumanshow
{A wild potential partner appears} :)

My good sir, you know that retailers strive to maximize dollar-per-square-
foot. As such, the inventory changes to squeeze more money from folks like me
who come back a year later and can't figure out why the hell the Puritan socks
they had last year are no longer on the shelf.

I just want someone to offer me a product that I like and deliver that same
great product to me for 20 years. Won't someone take my money?

~~~
abossy
If you're returning for the same socks year after year, why not simply buy 20
years worth of socks?

~~~
thetrumanshow
Cash poor, cash-flow rich.

Edit: Strictly speaking, I have a liquidity preference. I tend to think that
others do too.

